# What's a torbie?



## bluemilk

Does B qualify,she's got white fur,and gray splotches with tabby stripes.
Or is she a:


.talico
.callitab
.tabbico

:?:


----------



## catloverami

A torbie or patched tabby is brown tabby with patches or intermingled color of orange through the coat, blue (grey) tabby would have patches of cream. It's a tortoiseshell (or dilute tortie) with a tabby pattern.

If you're cat's predominatly white with the grey tabby patches, it sounds like she is a blue (grey) tabby bicolor.


----------



## cooncatbob

A Torbie is a Tortoise Shell with Tabby marking.
Samantha was a Blue Torbie and I love posting her pictures.








She was no only beautiful, she was kind and gentle and spoiled rotten just as any Princess should be.


----------



## princessbear

cooncatbob said:


> A Torbie is a Tortoise Shell with Tabby marking.
> Samantha was a Blue Torbie and I love posting her pictures.
> 
> She was no only beautiful, she was kind and gentle and spoiled rotten just as any Princess should be.


Oh gosh what an absolutely beautiful cat!


----------



## dweamgoil

Azalia is a torbie with a faint bull's-eye pattern:










She is the one all the way to the right. She has red, black, and brown (and some white under the chin, but most all tabbies have that).

Here you can see her coat pattern more clearly:










@cootcatbob...what proud cat parent doesn't love to post pics of the babies  ?


----------



## catloverami

paulw said:


> I think my cat is close to a torbie. There has been some debate


I can see why the debate as her barring is barely there on her tail, can't see any on her legs or body. Even all red or orange cats still have the facial barring. I say Rosie's color is _Tortie & White_.


----------



## catloverami

_*Azalia*_ is definitely a Brown Torbie (or Patched Tabby) and a gorgeous one at that. Her rich coloring is outstanding!


----------



## cooncatbob

princessbear said:


> Oh gosh what an absolutely beautiful cat!


Thank you for the kind word, That's my favorite picture of my baby, taken when she was about 9.
Sadly she was struck down by cancer right ofter her 16th birthday last month, it was every pet lovers worst nightmare she was fine the day before then I found her lying in the middle of the floor in great distress.
I had to make the decision to let her go, I couldn't put her through extensive surgery at her advanced age for a few more months of life the would be racked with pain and discomfort.
She passed away in my arms and I've been devastated, her kind and gentle spirit far surpassed her beauty and everyone who spent any time with her remarked on how sweet she was.
I feel humbled and privileged to have been allowed to have her in my life.
She was beauty and grace personified.


----------



## dweamgoil

catloverami said:


> _*Azalia*_ is definitely a Brown Torbie (or Patched Tabby) and a gorgeous one at that. Her rich coloring is outstanding!


Azalia says: Awww, shucks!


----------



## cooncatbob

No matter the breed Torbies are known for having a lot of attitude, I like to think of them as beautiful girls who wear a Party Gown all year long.
I won't lie when I got Samantha it was love at first sight on my part only, she was rather indifferent to me, her half sister Blondie was very interested in going home with me and even climbed in my carrier.
But I was certain I could win Samantha's heart in time and chose her.
Susan the breeder needed to find homes for these older kittens offered my a discount to take them both, I declined and afterwards regretted that decision, Susan still has Blondie and the father Captain Courageous, they're 16 and 18 years old.
Samantha soon warmed up to me and I think she like being a spoiled rotten only child instead of 1 in a house of cats.
She was friendly but indifferent to strangers and liked children as long as they didn't try to pick her up. if they did she would squirm away and run, but if they were nice she'd allow them to pet her.


----------



## catloverami

catloverami said:


> A torbie or patched tabby is brown tabby with patches or intermingled color of orange through the coat, blue (grey) tabby would have patches of cream. It's a tortoiseshell (or dilute tortie) with a tabby pattern.
> 
> If you're cat's predominatly white with the grey tabby patches, it sounds like she is a blue (grey) tabby bicolor.


Correction: should have been _Blue (grey) Tabby & White Bicolor_


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Theodora wants to know her official color status. :?


----------



## marie73

Gorgeous.


----------



## saitenyo

cooncatbob said:


> No matter the breed Torbies are known for having a lot of attitude, I like to think of them as beautiful girls who wear a Party Gown all year long.
> I won't lie when I got Samantha it was love at first sight on my part only, she was rather indifferent to me, her half sister Blondie was very interested in going home with me and even climbed in my carrier.
> But I was certain I could win Samantha's heart in time and chose her.
> Susan the breeder needed to find homes for these older kittens offered my a discount to take them both, I declined and afterwards regretted that decision, Susan still has Blondie and the father Captain Courageous, they're 16 and 18 years old.
> Samantha soon warmed up to me and I think she like being a spoiled rotten only child instead of 1 in a house of cats.
> She was friendly but indifferent to strangers and liked children as long as they didn't try to pick her up. if they did she would squirm away and run, but if they were nice she'd allow them to pet her.


Haha sounds like Athena! She's a sweetheart at night or when she wants a warm lap, but she definitely has a spoiled sort of "bratty" side. 

She's a dilute torbie-point I believe? (she's a tabby-point with faint tortie patches).
It's really hard to see in the photos because her reddish patches are so faint (more cream than red) but you can sort of see the split between her eyes here, where the right side (her right) has that little cream patch.


----------



## Brooky_66

Brenna is a Torbie. 
In the first picture you can see the Classic Tabby pattern. All her tabby kittens are Classic Tabbies









in this one you can really see the tabby pattern in her legs. I Love how on one side both her legs are Brown Tabby and the other side is Orange Tabby.


----------



## RoxyGirl

I attached a photo of my cat named Behr... She was a really awesome cat and loved the color on her.


----------



## Rebbie

So...so many pretty kitties. :love2

I remember seeing a kitten like these and thinking she was SO beautiful and unique looking, combining my love of Calico colors with tabby stripes. So many lucky mommys here!


----------



## catloverami

_RoxyGirl_, a difficult pic to determine her color, but looks to be tortoishell or tortie. A pic showing front, back and both sides is needed to really determine the proper color classification.


----------



## catloverami

*Brenna's Torbie & white*

_Brenna's_Mom,_ excellent pics of Brenna. Actually she's Brown Torbie & White (or would be described in most show standards as Brown Patched Tabby & White). The white chest, belly and feet count. A beautiful example of this color description. Lovely eye color too!!


----------



## RoxyGirl

These are the only the pics that I have of her....She has the markings along the side of her face that are like a tabby. Though she doesn't have a whole lot of white on her. Just the white patch on her belly then the tip of her tail. Maybe a Tortoishell more then a torbie?


----------



## tarah44

This is my Angel


----------



## oceanmist

What would Cassie be considered?


----------



## catloverami

_oceanmist_, Cassie shows the brown mackeral=striped tabby pattern as well as tortoiseshell though it's more intermingled with a few definite patches, so she's a Brown Mackeral Torbie.


----------



## catloverami

_tarah44_, this is a very interesting color pattern on Angel. With the silver on her head and right front leg and grey tail, I say she's a Silver Mackeral Torbie & White, or show standard would say Silver Patched Mackeral Tabby and White.


----------



## cooncatbob

aliciasndrs said:


> hello, I am wondering what your thoughts are on Sienna. We are knew to the tortoiseshell coloration.


Well a Torbie is a Tortoise Shell or Tortie with Tabby marking, they are also called Tortoise Shell Tabbies and Patched Tabbies.
It looks like your kitty has tabby stripes on her leg so she would be a Torbie and White.


----------

